# These specks are almost not worth catching anymore....



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Started my night out at Sykes to try and catch one of those bull reds but after a few cats I remembered why I quit using bait in the first place and moved on over to the grass. speck bite was hot right away pulled 4 out at 22-25" and one right at 20. with 2 specks to bring home they shut down for what seemed like 2 or 3 hours. as soon as I get to feeling like calling it I pulled a couple undersized specks and decided to give it more time and turned up 2 slot specks and a nice red. with five fish to bring home and plenty more caught it was a great night of fishing, then I got to clean them...after 5 of the 6 specks we brought home last weekend had worms, all my specks today had worms. Love to catch em but getting real frustrated bringing fish home just to throw em out..


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't throw them out. Those are parasites and all trout get them. Won't hurtvanything. Just fry them up and you'll never see them.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

That's what the restaurants do. . .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Don't throw them out. Those are parasites and all trout get them. Won't hurtvanything. Just fry them up and you'll never see them.


Yeah, release them if you're just going to throw the meat out.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

If its 1 or two worms I cut the meat near the larger portion of the worm (head?) and pull them out. If you can't get it all out, like was said earlier, just fry them up and it will be OK.

BTW, I don't always see the specks with the worms. To me they seem more prevalent when the water is quite warm.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bay Ranger said:


> If its 1 or two worms I cut the meat near the larger portion of the worm (head?) and pull them out. If you can't get it all out, like was said earlier, just fry them up and it will be OK.
> 
> BTW, I don't always see the specks with the worms. To me they seem more prevalent when the water is quite warm.


Bay ranger, you're on the right track. They're actually more likely to show up in high salinity or saltier water.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

JV22 said:


> ...after 5 of the 6 specks we brought home last weekend had worms, all my specks today had worms. Love to catch em but getting real frustrated bringing fish home just to throw em out..


Maybe catch and release the trout, it's just kinda wasteful. 85% of the trout are likely to have worms 100% of the time.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

The worms are the best part! ;-)


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

WHY ARE YOU KEEPING FISH?!?!?! Moron.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Spotted Seatrout often have worms. Let them all go if you are a pussy.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

^^No need to be assholes gents....


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

benjarmouche said:


> WHY ARE YOU KEEPING FISH?!?!?! Moron.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:





benjarmouche said:


> Spotted Seatrout often have worms. Let them all go if you are a pussy.


Hey Ben - you're quite the veteran on this site with all 17 posts. However, it'd be nice to see you either move on and haunt another forum, or clean up your act and make intelligent contributions on this site (or any other). :thumbsup:
No reply needed, as your actions will speak for you, and others will appreciate this as a manly trait rather than the previous juvenile ones you've shown. Good luck brother!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

why does someone always want to start bs on here i get the guy he caught some trout and wanted a fish dinner or 2, and for any fisherman or hunter the worst thing u can do is kill any animal and see it go to wast but i agree i cant eat fish with worms i know they wont hurt u and all but neither will eating a bonito but its not appealing on a plate this guy is just down that he killed them and and cant make use of them

dont get why worms are bad here in trout i fished the big bend 20 years and caught thousands never saw 1 with worms moved here in 99 and have killed 3 trout none had worms i just dont care for them much on the table and they are such a pretty fish i let most go


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

weedline said:


> why does someone always want to start bs on here i get the guy he caught some trout and wanted a fish dinner or 2, and for any fisherman or hunter the worst thing u can do is kill any animal and see it go to wast but i agree i cant eat fish with worms i know they wont hurt u and all but neither will eating a bonito but its not appealing on a plate this guy is just down that he killed them and and cant make use of them
> 
> dont get why worms are bad here in trout i fished the big bend 20 years and caught thousands never saw 1 with worms moved here in 99 and have killed 3 trout none had worms i just dont care for them much on the table and they are such a pretty fish i let most go


\

It sure is a pain trying to read crap like this every day. We call it punctuation!
I guess lots of readers here didn't finish middle school?:whistling:

Say what?
Go ahead and bash


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I guess I coulda looked into it deeper...just figured critters crawling in my food is not healthy...my bad


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

benjarmouche said:


> WHY ARE YOU KEEPING FISH?!?!?! Moron.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


That's the purpose of my going fishing. I want to eat fish so I go catch fish.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

For what it's worth, and based on my personal experience, the fresher the water the less likely the trout will have parasitic worms.

As others have said, the worms will not harm humans. Even if you swallowed a worm while it was alive it still wouldn't harm you - the parasite is trying to get into a shark.

After you cut the fillet off the trout, you can soak the fillet in fresh ice water. The worms do not like the cold and will wiggle themselves out. You can pull most of them out with tweezers.

Quite personally, I never even look for worms in the fillets. I just dust them in cornmeal and fry 'em up!!! MMMMMMMM....Delish!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

benjarmouche said:


> Spotted Seatrout often have worms. Let them all go if you are a pussy.


Although I'm sure everyone here greatly appreciates the "helpful" information you're trying to contribute, I think it'd be better if you refrain from posting on this site anymore.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JV22 said:


> Yeah I guess I coulda looked into it deeper...just figured critters crawling in my food is not healthy...my bad


I wasn't sure if you knew that the worms were normal and harmless. I have a hard time eating them, too, but I just suck it up and eat. Also, whatever you do, don't tell your wife or she'll never eat another trout in her life.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

I guess I could have probably mentioned I had never fished saltwater before I moved down here earlier this year. most of my fishing growing up was in Minnesota and South Dakota fishing for walleye and crappie and such and I had never even caught a trout until maybe a month ago. So you guys might think I'm dumb for tossing the fish but I've never seen a fish with worms until recently and assumed it to not be good to eat. Now I know better and appreciate the guys that have given me intelligent advice.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

AJs have them too, but much easier to detect and cut them out in a big fish. In OB I haven't seen worms in trout ever, and we cook a lot of trout. I'm sure tomorrow the trout will be full of worms just my luck.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

In Louisiana they always had them. Here it is hit and miss. This can be a tough crowd, but usually a good crowd.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

JV22 said:


> I guess I could have probably mentioned I had never fished saltwater before I moved down here earlier this year. most of my fishing growing up was in Minnesota and South Dakota fishing for walleye and crappie and such and I had never even caught a trout until maybe a month ago. So you guys might think I'm dumb for tossing the fish but I've never seen a fish with worms until recently and assumed it to not be good to eat. Now I know better and appreciate the guys that have given me intelligent advice.


Man let that crap just bounce off of you. I'm sure plenty of folks on here have made the same mistake. I love fried fish but don't want worms in mine either. Did the same thing as you many years ago because I just couldn't stomach it. After that, the next time I caught one I decided I would cut the few worms out and fry that sucker up. Man it was good and that's how I've done it since then. I will not try and target them during the summer months because they can be loaded with them during that time. Good fishing, might see you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

60hertz said:


> After you cut the fillet off the trout, you can soak the fillet in fresh ice water. The worms do not like the cold and will wiggle themselves out. You can pull most of them out with tweezers.


 

Good Tip....... thanks


----------

